# Alloway lake



## shamoo (Aug 19, 2010)

Arrived right before light, as soon as it started getting light we noticed Alge bloom, fished for 5 1/2- 6 hours, caught 10, two decent fish, and the rest were around 11-12 inches(no pics of them) Weapon of choice was YumSooie in camo, the biggest ones came on a 4.5 Conviction Craw Black w/red flake, blue swirl.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 19, 2010)

Yuk - I hate algae blooms Way to catch them up

i heard a rumor that a certain crazy baitmaker is going to visit next month from teh deep south, I am buying breakfast this time :mrgreen:


----------



## fish devil (Aug 19, 2010)

:twisted: What a pretty site!!! =D> Nice going Charlie.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice catch Moo. 


PS, maybe you should take a rod to Running Deer with you :wink: :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 19, 2010)

I dream of slop like that =P~ 

Froggin galore


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 19, 2010)

Geez that sucks. Its probably planktonic algae, but looks a lot like watermeal in the pics. How big is that lake?


----------



## shamoo (Aug 19, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Yuk - I hate algae blooms Way to catch them up
> 
> i heard a rumor that a certain crazy baitmaker is going to visit next month from teh deep south, I am buying breakfast this time :mrgreen:


Could this person be from that magical land called Sissippi? I'm in and I'll split the tab with you


----------



## shamoo (Aug 19, 2010)

bassassassin8 said:


> Nice catch Moo.
> 
> 
> PS, maybe you should take a rod to Running Deer with you :wink: :lol:


How many ponds are on there????My Nephew is the head grounds keeper there, UMMMM I'll have to talk to him, maybe theres a road trip in the future for us.


----------



## cali27 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow that water just screams LM. Put my Mojo Slop N frog to work all day in there.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 19, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I dream of slop like that =P~
> 
> Froggin galore


I never thought of throwing a frog, I had my JDBaits with me too, Crap,


----------



## shamoo (Aug 19, 2010)

cali27 said:


> Wow that water just screams LM. Put my Mojo Slop N frog to work all day in there.


There ARE slobs in dem waters.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 19, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> Geez that sucks. Its probably planktonic algae, but looks a lot like watermeal in the pics. How big is that lake?


Caveman, the lake is 120 acres.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 19, 2010)

You wouldnt believe what the bottom of the boat looked like, I wish I would have taken pictures, the trailer tongue had an 1/8th inch of the alge, that crap is very gritty.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Aug 19, 2010)

shamoo said:


> bassassassin8 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice catch Moo.
> ...



I think there are 4-6? I got hired to work there last summer & the guy never followed up with me so I kept calling him to no avail. Finally almost 3 weeks later I got thru to him & he said "he had no work for me". That was catering though in the club though for banquets. :evil: Couldn't believe I went thru all that trouble getting interviewed, him showing me around, etc etc & then I never even got to work.


----------



## njTom (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice Fish Shamoo. I fished Alloway 2 weeks ago and noticed all the algae. It was worse towards the back of the lake. Not so much by the dam.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 20, 2010)

njTom said:


> Nice Fish Shamoo. I fished Alloway 2 weeks ago and noticed all the algae. It was worse towards the back of the lake. Not so much by the dam.


When we arrived the alge was all around the back area and the Dam, the boat ramp was clear, when we finished the wind had blown all the alge from in front of the dam to the boat ramp, it was thick. Did you catch any fish?


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 20, 2010)

If it was gritty then it is not algae it is watermeal. Smallest plant in the world and one of the hardest to kill. Huge pain in the a$$- coming from a guy that works for a lake management company.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 21, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> If it was gritty then it is not algae it is watermeal. Smallest plant in the world and one of the hardest to kill. Huge pain in the a$$- coming from a guy that works for a lake management company.


Thanks cavman, it was def. gritty, watermeal? well I'll be darned!!! I;ve always called it alge bloom, now its time for me to impress people with my new word of the day "watermeal".


----------

